# Kim Kardashian Hair



## enyadoresme (Dec 31, 2007)

Kim Kardashian is the woman in the red.

Her hair looks so hot

How can I re-create this look with hair rollers?


----------



## Nox (Jan 1, 2008)

I think you may actually need a triple-barrel iron to create this look, as those are simply deep waves vs. spirals typically created with rollers.


----------



## luxotika (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, the three barrel waver or smaller hot rollers would work I think!


----------



## 1Str8Mizz (Jan 3, 2008)

Kim Kardashian always looks good!!! she's probably one of the most sexiest girls who isnt an actor or singer


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 5, 2008)

i don't have a curling iron lol

but i know movie stars from back in the day had similar hairstyles

so i know it's possible with rollers

i'm just not sure how!


----------

